# The Mirror (story version)



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 26, 2008)

Althea, a normal college sophomore stumbles upon a strange mirror in an abandoned construction site. Looking into her reflection, she finds herself suddenly in a new world, where the anthro species of Humanus are at war with the Humans. Can Toran, a tiger humanus, help Althea to find her way back home? Or will the war make victims of them all?


Chapters:

1- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410686/
2- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410696/
3- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410715/
4- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1410723/

critique is welcome!


----------

